

Most iPhone users never use an app after the first download - lnguyen
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/02/most-iphone-users-never-use-an-app-after-the-first-download.ars

======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=488875>

